# Different countries search Bible differently



## Tim (Feb 21, 2014)

This article from Christianity Today lists the top verses searched by the world's 10 most populous countries. Feel free to comment on this infographic.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2014)

So...

1. Because people in other countries are searching the Scriptures for certain things we ought to focus on what they're looking for.
2. Because they're not really interested in the Pauline epistles those ought to be de-emphasized.

Something could be said about the is-ought fallacy...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 21, 2014)

A question about the crossword puzzle graphic: when the question asks "what are people searching for" and then several words are listed in the graphic, are those words actual search terms or a deduction based upon the chapters most commonly searched?


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 21, 2014)

So they are like us and rip verses from their context(s)?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 21, 2014)

Semper Fidelis said:


> So...
> 
> 1. Because people in other countries are searching the Scriptures for certain things we ought to focus on what they're looking for.
> 2. Because they're not really interested in the Pauline epistles those ought to be de-emphasized.
> ...



Sure... seeker-sensitive missions. Why not?


----------



## Jack K (Feb 21, 2014)

The results themselves are interesting. I like how Psalm 91 makes three of the lists... because it's a favorite to sing around the dinner table in my family, but often seems virutally unknown by most believers here in America. Perhaps a song about the Lord being our refuge and our fortress seems more immediate when you're in Pakistan or Bangladesh than than it does here.


----------



## MW (Feb 21, 2014)

All the first chapters might indicate is that people search for an online Bible to begin a Bible reading plan and simply bookmark the page for continued reference. John 3:16 might be owing to evangelistic scenarios. There are demographical factors which are critical for interpreting the statistics. It is impossible to draw genuine "implications" without these factors.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, surprising about Psalm 91.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Feb 25, 2014)

Jack K said:


> The results themselves are interesting. I like how Psalm 91 makes three of the lists... because it's a favorite to sing around the dinner table in my family, but often seems virutally unknown by most believers here in America. Perhaps a song about the Lord being our refuge and our fortress seems more immediate when you're in Pakistan or Bangladesh than than it does here.



We always sing a section of Psalm 91 whenever we look at Matthew or Luke chapter four.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Feb 25, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> A question about the crossword puzzle graphic: when the question asks "what are people searching for" and then several words are listed in the graphic, are those words actual search terms or a deduction based upon the chapters most commonly searched?



I'm thinking it depends on the methodology used in this "survey" and the purpose of the methodology, but I'm not sure. I'm also not certain why Christianity Today posted this.


----------

